# photoshop CS 2 - ebenen verbinden über checkbox fehlt



## leo (2. September 2005)

hallo.

ich habe mir vor kurzem photoshop CS 2 installiert und habe nun folgendes problem:
von meiner vorherigen version (CS 1) kannte ich es, das wenn ich ebenen verbinden wollte ich dies über eine checkbox machen konnte, die sich neben dem ein/ausblenden auge der ebenen befand.
leider ist diese box nun nicht mehr vorhanden und ich kann es nur noch über das menü oder strg+e machen. 
gibt es eine möglichkeit sich diese box wieder anzeigen zu lassen?


mfg, leo


----------



## extracuriosity (2. September 2005)

Wenn du 2 Ebenen gleichzeitig markiertst (durch Klick + STRG / Shift)taucht in der Ebenenpalette auch die Checkbox wieder auf.
 Edit: Das Symbol ist sogar immer da, lässt sich allerdings logischerweise nur aktivieren wenn 2 oder mehr Ebenen ausgewählt sind.


----------



## leo (2. September 2005)

ich glaube du meinst eine andere box. 
daher habe ich hier mal einen screenshot gemacht.
und hoffe man versteht mich dadurch besser:
zum screenshot

danke und gruß leo


----------



## extracuriosity (2. September 2005)

Genau die meinte ich. Was hindert dich denn daran, jetzt die zu benutzen?


----------



## leo (2. September 2005)

hallo.

mich hindert nichts daran, ich fand das andere nur schneller und übersichtlicher, einfach nen haken machen und das wars dann und nicht erst die ebenen markieren.

also sehe ich es richtig das dort was geändert wurde und ich mich daran gewöhnen muss?

danke für die hilfe, mfg leo


----------

